# Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates.........



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

OK, the first order of business was to get rid of the annoying AEB upper coolant pipe. I was never happy with this setup since the beginning, and vowed to refine it someday. It was very difficult to work around, for example.....If I had to remove my alternator, the intake manifold would have to be removed and the coolant pipe along with it due to the fact that it ran between the #3 and #4 runners. This made an otherwise quick job take all day because I would have to drain the coolant first.








Well, I'm happy to say it has been eliminated with an AWP coolant outlet and distribution piece along with 2 Mk2 upper radiator hoses. One for cars W/ AC and one W/O. The distribution piece will supply coolant to the turbo and the oil cooler. As you can see from the pictures it is very straightfoward. The best part is that now when I need to do a repair on the front of the engine it will no longer be necessary to drain the coolant, saving me time and money!








ABA coolant temp sensor w/ AWP coolant flange. 








































Also a sneak peak of my ABA serpentine belt setup, still under construction. I have been running 16V accessories since day 1 and liked them, but last summer everything started to break in there. So, after years of drooling over MontanaGreenMachines ABA setup on his, I've decided to take the plunge. I love the way it looks in there and it will be so much more rigid than my 16V stuff was in the end. I did run into some difficulties that were unbeknownst to me. The power steering bracketry interfered like crazy with the waterpump. I was forced to remove some non-structural material in that bracket to achieve full adjustability for the pump. More pics to come on the ABA setup, I am getting my alternator bearings replaced tomorrow and going out to find the appropriate belts. 










_Modified by Veedubgti at 10:50 PM 2-27-2005_


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice Dave looks awesome


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

want more pics of when you first started...


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_want more pics of when you first started...

Sorry, I don't have too many. All my old posts sport red X's








But here are a few that were taken the day it fired up for the first time, note the AEB coolant pipe and 16V accessories..........
























Thats all I have for oldies.


_Modified by Veedubgti at 10:49 PM 2-27-2005_


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

looks really nice ..just a few questions ...if you dont mind to answer
what wiring did you run ...are you using DBW or DBC and what intercooler are you running stock? ...and i guess thats all for now ...


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_looks really nice ..just a few questions ...if you dont mind to answer
what wiring did you run ...are you using DBW or DBC and what intercooler are you running stock? ...and i guess thats all for now ...









AEB engine harness spliced into CE2.
DBC
99 Audi A4 intercooler


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

im sorry but whats ce2 ...and the stock intercooler ...do you have a pic of how you got it in and where it located...


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

and is that the aeb throttle body? ...i could use my 2.0 throttle body and vr6 throttle cable ...i believe


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_im sorry but whats ce2 ...and the stock intercooler ...do you have a pic of how you got it in and where it located...

CE2 is the factory wiring interface on my car. I don't have any pics of the intercooler uploaded, I can email you some if you want.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_and is that the aeb throttle body? ...i could use my 2.0 throttle body and vr6 throttle cable ...i believe

Yes AEB throttle body and VR6 throttle cable.
Dubgray1.8t runs a 2.0 throttle body on his, no issues.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

o ok ...see heres my issue ...it will be long ...
I have a 2001 AWP block being built ....i have a 2001 AWW wiring harness coming to me ....I have a 2003 AWP ECU ...NOW...KMD Tuning**local shop** assured me they can get around the immobilizer ...now my problem is the drive by cable ....I wanted to run drive by cable b/c i thought it would be easier ...i was told if i run the gas pedal accelerator sensor and another sensor i can basically bypass the ECU and run the drive by cable ...but my issue is ...This is all hear-say im not sure if it will work....Do you know what is necc. in doing drive -by-wire ...or should i say F-it and go with AEB harness and ECU ...


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

o and my email is ... [email protected]
thanx alot for the help man ..i appreciate it ...


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

If I had to do it all over again, no question I'd go DBW . It sounds like you've got alot of piecing together to do. You can use an AEB harness on any 1.8t, that is probably the easiest way to eliminate DBW. Personally I'd keep DBW and reap all its benefits.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

yea but .,..do you know what is needed to do DBW ...???pedal cluster ...anything else


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

That and ideally the cluster, harness, lock cylinder, key, and ECU. I'd recommend all from the same car. Unless you utilize REVO immobilizer bypass software.


_Modified by Veedubgti at 11:22 PM 2-27-2005_


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

yea but i cant source those parts ...but if i were to bypass revo dont i just need the pedal cluster ...?


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

doesnt the ecu just read from the pedal cluster of when accelerating ...etc ...


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

yes


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*

what is a serpentine belt?? 


_Modified by GoFastChickenwing at 11:30 PM 2-27-2005_


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*

dave, looks almost as good at the swap mary did last week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
except she managed to run the apr cruise control program changing function on her's










_Modified by thelumpya2 at 11:41 PM 2-27-2005_


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

than say i had gotten around the immo ...and than got a pedal cluster and hooked it into a 1.8t throttle body ...would that work???


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_than say i had gotten around the immo ...and than got a pedal cluster and hooked it into a 1.8t throttle body ...would that work???

A DBW throttle body, yes.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

but the pedal cluster doesnt have to be a certain type ...just drive by wire ...o ...that "SOUNDS" easy enough ...haha ...hopefully it will work ...
the ECU will read it good you think right ...will there be any errors if its not from the same car ...no right... **stupid question but i want to make sure**


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

and sorry for turning your thread into a Q&A session


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myst Dub* »_but the pedal cluster doesnt have to be a certain type ...just drive by wire ...o ...that "SOUNDS" easy enough ...haha ...hopefully it will work ...
the ECU will read it good you think right ...will there be any errors if its not from the same car ...no right... **stupid question but i want to make sure**

I can't accurately answer your questions about mix matched swaps. I recommend using everything from the same car. That is how I do stuff and that is all I know. I have no idea what codes you will throw, sorry.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

yea i know what you mean ...i just didnt know if even if the ecu throws some errors ...the car would run ...


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (Myst Dub)*

I have a 1999 audi a4 1.8t AEB of course cause thats the way to go.I found a harness out of a 2001 1.8t Passat also AEB anyone know if the 2001 AEB motor is DBw or Non-DBW?I have the ecu and cluster and a factory scanner at work so no big deal.I just want to be sure.Also can i run the 1.8t accessories that came with the engine instead of 2.0 accessories?What's the best tranny for this swap i need something that can take a beating and could hold up to about 280-350 hp tops?anyone know?what my best bet?thanks for your time guys.I have a 1.8t intercooler for sale if anyone is interested $100 and its yours.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (Racer16)*

Also does anyone know if i could use a 2.0 maf on the 1.8t?are they the same or different?


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Yes AEB throttle body and VR6 throttle cable.
Dubgray1.8t runs a 2.0 throttle body on his, no issues. 

As do I.
Yes, say F-it and run AEB wiring. Have you seen Futrell's dvd? They did the same. It all boils down to sensors and fueling, otherwise, its the same motor. (kinda)


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

I got the alternator rebuilt today, bearings were shot. It is now bolted up to the bracket. I went to NAPA to get a belt but the one I got was too short. I'm going to try the next size up, which is 41 3/8". I got a 39 3/8" and it is way too short. I will post more pics once the belts are installed.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_
As do I.
Yes, say F-it and run AEB wiring. Have you seen Futrell's dvd? They did the same. It all boils down to sensors and fueling, otherwise, its the same motor. (kinda)

Ah but you are extremely limited for tuning this way since the AEB is completely forgotton abot it seems. Dave who did your bearings? I started to take mine apart but didn't feel like havivg to re solder it.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_
Dave who did your bearings? I started to take mine apart but didn't feel like havivg to re solder it.

Twin City in Biddeford. Awesome guys, great work. $55


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

Got the serpentine belt installed today. For the record, if you are running ABA accessories w/o AC the correct NAPA belt part# is 060407. I have been trying to figure this out on here for months. It is 1050mm(41 3/8"). Fits like a glove. My PS belt comes in tomorrow. I'll hopefully snap pics of the whole assembly then.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

question I did a 1.8t swap last year in a cabriolet and used 2.0 setup with no power steering very nice car, and he has had issues with the belt can you get me a pic of your setup from th eside kinda I belive its the same but anyways it would be cool to know if that belt will work for sure


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_Ah but you are extremely limited for tuning this way since the AEB is completely forgotton abot it seems. Dave who did your bearings? I started to take mine apart but didn't feel like havivg to re solder it.

Well what kind of kit are you after? APR for one can do the same thing to an AEB motor as they can with any other 1.8T (I say them only cause I've been to their shop. Ohers might be able to do it better.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_
Well what kind of kit are you after? APR for one can do the same thing to an AEB motor as they can with any other 1.8T (I say them only cause I've been to their shop. Ohers might be able to do it better.

Yay but you are still limited. APR does not support it for anything over 300 HP and good luck getting there stage III prog without buying their kit







that will not fit in an A2.


_Modified by DubGray1.8T at 9:45 AM 3-2-2005_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DubGray1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGray1.8T* »_good luck getting there stage III prog without buying their kit







that will not fit in an A2.

_Modified by DubGray1.8T at 9:45 AM 3-2-2005_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

UPDATES!!! 
ABA serpentine swap is complete. I got the PS belt today part# 
037-145-271-E. I also picked up a Mk3 heater hose for the new AWP flange to heater core, perfect fit. 
I still have quite a few odds and ends still to do before the intake manifold and turbo piping goes back on. But here are a few pics of the completed ABA serpentine swap and a few of the upper radiator hose with everything connected.


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

good work dave.. 
the serp setup looks 8 million times better than it did when it was in jessicas car


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

hey Veedubgti I swapped a 1.8t motor into my 88 gti and used the factory rad like you, and I hate my water lines too, The upper one didnt bother me I had the same tube but I got the same coolant flange you just put on, But the one Lower rad hose and the one hose that goes to the heater core have vw's quick connect hoses (I know your aeb doesnt have those quick connects), My question is on that one pic with your new upper hose that 45 degree bend/splicer, where did you get that and do they come in different configurations, is that metal or plastic???
If you are wondering when I got the 1.8t motor the quick connect hoses were with the car but they were cut, and I am assuming by looking at other cars that those hoses if they were not cut would not work to well with my setup anyway, so I have that quick connector and a few inches of hose and I used some ugly hose barbs and cut up some other hoses I had around to run to the rad, and I just bought heater core hose at advanced auto, I dont really like it cause the smallest bend and the lines want to kink
Also on my swap I used a tec3 and I have the coolant sensor hooked to that, but I amd using all autometer guages for the dash, I am gather Ideas on were and how to mount the sensor for the water guage, Right now what i did was the line coming off the side of the head that goes to the heater core, I cut that line and put a T fitting in their with hose barbs to connect the heater core, everything works fine no leaks no over heating, it just ugly!!! and makes the engine bay look un neat and clean even though I went and had the bay resprayed the new color of the car 
thanks


_Modified by vwdriver92 at 8:13 AM 3-3-2005_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (vwdriver92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdriver92* »_hey Veedubgti I swapped a 1.8t motor into my 88 gti and used the factory rad like you, and I hate my water lines too, The upper one didnt bother me I had the same tube but I got the same coolant flange you just put on, But the one Lower rad hose and the one hose that goes to the heater core have vw's quick connect hoses (I know your aeb doesnt have those quick connects), My question is on that one pic with your new upper hose that 45 degree bend/splicer, where did you get that and do they come in different configurations, is that metal or plastic???

The distribution piece I used is from an AWP upper radiator hose, it is available seperately. It is plastic.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

ALMOST FINISHED!!!
I got the intake manifold back on and almost everything else hooked back up today. All that remains is the redesigned pressure pipe, crimp clamp a few hoses, and add fluids. I can't wait for an above 40 degree day to fire it up for the first time this year.


----------



## Myst Dub (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

wow thats awsome man ...im still putting together my engine ...well getting pieces to put it together ..haha ..just got my harness today ...looks good keep us posted when it starts and you go ripping on it


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*


_Quote »_Also a sneak peak of my ABA serpentine belt setup, still under construction. I have been running 16V accessories since day 1 and liked them, but last summer everything started to break in there. So, after years of drooling over MontanaGreenMachines ABA setup on his, I've decided to take the plunge. I love the way it looks in there and it will be so much more rigid than my 16V stuff was in the end. I did run into some difficulties that were unbeknownst to me. The power steering bracketry interfered like crazy with the waterpump. I was forced to remove some non-structural material in that bracket to achieve full adjustability for the pump. More pics to come on the ABA setup, I am getting my alternator bearings replaced tomorrow and going out to find the appropriate belts. 
 

Dave the new hoses look like a nice setup.
I ran into clearance issues with my waterpump and p.s. bracket also.
I had an x indy fabricator weld up the drainpluge on the two outlet passat water pump. (I didn't need the third outlet because of the external oil cooler). After that plug was eliminated clearance ws no problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_









I also have an AEB ready to go in, but I'm gonna use 16v accessories, and looking at this pic... Do I use the AEB crank pulley or the 16v one? Or do I need to machine the AEB one somehow.


_Modified by VRsixty at 3:01 PM 3-3-2005_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (VRsixty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixty* »_
I also have an AEB ready to go in, but I'm gonna use 16v accessories, and looking at this pic... Do I use the AEB crank pulley or the 16v one? Or do I need to machine the AEB one somehow.

_Modified by VRsixty at 3:01 PM 3-3-2005_

Use the 16V crank pulley, untouched. It will fit perfectly. Everything from the 16V will fit for that matter. I believe the only thing I had to do when I ran my 16V stuff was remove a bit of material from the aluminum PS bracket. It interferred with the AEB oil pan.


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

Ya I have that peice from the awp motor, I am talking about that peice you used to put the to upper rad hoses to gether and do they have different configurations


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (vwdriver92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdriver92* »_Ya I have that peice from the awp motor, I am talking about that peice you used to put the to upper rad hoses to gether and do they have different configurations 

NO! That is a piece from an AWP upper radiator hose as well. I have seen them with and w/o an extra port for a sensor.










_Modified by Veedubgti at 3:12 PM 3-4-2005_


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

ahh ok i thought that was a peice that you bought at a parts store or something


----------



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_


















If anyone could pass me along the part #'s for this flange and hose piece I would REALLY appreciate it.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Chris Barnes)*

Flange..........06A-121-132-Q
T-piece.........1J0-121-087-C


----------



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

Thanks,- thats definitely a big help-
(now if i can figure out how to get her runnin i'll be alright







)
Chris


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep it up man, this thread is great. 
The more info you post, the better for all of us planning/dreaming of a similiar swap!


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Chris Barnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris Barnes* »_Thanks,- thats definitely a big help-
(now if i can figure out how to get her runnin i'll be alright







)
Chris


_Quote, originally posted by *goofydug* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep it up man, this thread is great. 
The more info you post, the better for all of us planning/dreaming of a similiar swap!


No problem guys, I'm glad you appreciate all the little revisions I've done over the years. These things that I'm doing now should have been done when I first did the conversion. I recommend doing the same. AEBs are a b!tch to get right the first time and it always seems like I'm revising something, even though NO ONE will ever notice. I'm glad a select few of you get it.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

i'll give you something to get
your sick!
serp setup looks slick dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

Veedubgti, you have IM







...


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Use the 16V crank pulley, untouched. It will fit perfectly. Everything from the 16V will fit for that matter. I believe the only thing I had to do when I ran my 16V stuff was remove a bit of material from the aluminum PS bracket. It interferred with the AEB oil pan.

While your at it, you should switch to the ABA pan for more clearance. I *believe* it uses 16v oil pump and pickup tube.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Cabrio1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio1.8T* »_
While your at it, you should switch to the ABA pan for more clearance. I *believe* it uses 16v oil pump and pickup tube.

I will be verifying that this weekend, but with the AEB oil pump (less miles) w/a 16v pickup. Then I'll just weld a bung for the drain line.
What is your setup?
Thanks for the IM back Veedubgti.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (VRsixty)*

The 16v pick-up & oil pan bolts up perfectly... You just need to use 16v bolts cause that AEB ones are too long & will bottom out. Next is to weld on a fitting for the oil drain.










_Modified by VRsixty at 10:57 AM 5-9-2005_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (VRsixty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixty* »_The 16v pick-up & oil pan bolts up perfectly... You just need to use 16v bolts cause that AEB ones are too long & will bottom out. Next is to weld on a fitting for the oil drain.









_Modified by VRsixty at 10:57 AM 5-9-2005_

Any updates on the oil pan?


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_Any updates on the oil pan?

Well... The oil pan bolted up fine and a fitting was welded on for the drain, but I ran into another snag, this time on the other end of the drain.
The oil drain off the turbo was partially blocked by the motor mount bracket. I had to modify the stock AEB drainline to angle in.








How did you get around this?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (VRsixty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixty* »_
Well... The oil pan bolted up fine and a fitting was welded on for the drain, but I ran into another snag, this time on the other end of the drain.
The oil drain off the turbo was partially blocked by the motor mount bracket. I had to modify the stock AEB drainline to angle in.
How did you get around this?

I used a stock TRANSVERSE oil line. I cut a portion out of the top half, spun it 180 degrees, and welded it up. The oil return line is one of the biggest PITA's when doing a longitudinal swap.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (VRsixty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixty* »_The 16v pick-up & oil pan bolts up perfectly... You just need to use 16v bolts cause that AEB ones are too long & will bottom out. Next is to weld on a fitting for the oil drain.









_Modified by VRsixty at 10:57 AM 5-9-2005_


now is that a 1.8 or 2.0 16v? does that even matter


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (24vVr6gti)*

anymore updates?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Eric16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric16v* »_anymore updates?

Yes. 02J conversion. Watch for a write up soon!



_Modified by Veedubgti at 7:12 PM 8-26-2006_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

can you fix the picts?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_can you fix the picts?

I was told they are supposed to be fixed shortly.......sorry


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erratic (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Boostin20v)*

I could really use some pics of yor coolant setup. I'm doing this swap right now and need some ideas. I'm running 034EFI so I'd like 2 sensor ports, one for efi, and one for the guage. Unless they'd work from one. I'm not running the stock oil cooler (I don't think). I've got the single outlet coolant housing with the same issue on the drain plug. Solved it the same way you did. Thanks for the pics if you can get them working again. The ones that do work look great!


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_
Yes. 02J conversion. Watch for a write up soon!
_Modified by Veedubgti at 7:12 PM 8-26-2006_

As promised..........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2790871


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Latest Mk2 AEB 1.8t Updates......... (Veedubgti)*

Nice Work...


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

hello i recently finished an mk2 1.8t with an 02j just as you did. i am having trouble with my data link connector. which pins do i need? where do they go? i only know of one that goes to the ecu, green with black. and maybe a ground? shouldnt there be a return ecu wire or a hot wire? how did you hook yours up?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Flukeoff)*

There is a thread about this very issue on this page.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2774944


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (Flukeoff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flukeoff* »_hello i recently finished an mk2 1.8t with an 02j just as you did. i am having trouble with my data link connector. which pins do i need? where do they go? i only know of one that goes to the ecu, green with black. and maybe a ground? shouldnt there be a return ecu wire or a hot wire? how did you hook yours up?

what ECU and harness did you use?


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

AEB ecu and harness. im soo lost, i want outta limp!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (Flukeoff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flukeoff* »_AEB ecu and harness. im soo lost, i want outta limp!

You should have a GRN-BLK and WHT-BLK coming from the larger plug on the ECU. I think they are pins 19 and 43(dont hold me to that)
You only need one of those wires, along with power and ground for your OBD2 plug. I forget at this time which wire I used, but this should get you going.


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

i found the grn black, and that is the K line. what is the wht-blk one even go to? nothing? so i just put some power, ground, and that K line. that's it? i greatly appreciate your help man


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (Flukeoff)*

That is it, do you have the pinout for the OBDII plug?


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

yea, looks like i just need to get electrical tape and im in business


----------

